# General Category > Creative Area >  Playhouse refurb

## Jaquaia

Thought I'd document what I'm doing.

Starting with this



Got a coat of cream paint on the roof inside and out to protect the wood and brighten it up

----------


## Jaquaia

A's hanging decoration. I didn't think of taking a before pic!

----------


## Stella180

Get some wood primer!!!!! What type of paint are you using?

----------


## Jaquaia

Cuprinol garden shades.

Loving the purple, the outside is going to be that colour

----------


## Stella180

Oh ok I got you know.

----------


## OldMike

Looking good A's hanging decoration is beautiful.

----------

Jaquaia (18-04-20)

----------


## Suzi

Looking fabulous! She's done a brilliant job on her hanging dec! Well done A! Such a wonderful project for you two to share!

----------

Jaquaia (18-04-20)

----------


## Mira

Looking good. Must be giving a good feeling doing that.

----------

Jaquaia (17-04-20)

----------


## Jaquaia

> Looking fabulous! She's done a brilliant job on her hanging dec! Well done A! Such a wonderful project for you two to share!


Erm... I painted it!!! It just belongs to her!!!  :(rofl):

----------

Suzi (18-04-20)

----------


## Angie

Looking good

----------

Jaquaia (18-04-20)

----------


## Paula

Looking good  :):

----------

Jaquaia (18-04-20)

----------


## Jaquaia

Second coat of paint has made it look better already!

----------


## Angie

Getting there hunni it will look brilliant when finished looks like you have got quite far with it now

----------

Jaquaia (19-04-20)

----------


## Jaquaia

Loads to do yet. I've started hemming a curtain, I'll do the last coat of cream tomorrow morning, then I need to start on the pink and do the flooring and the inside is done. The outside needs painting purple and all the trim needs painting.

----------


## Angie

You will  get there get the kids to help in some old shirts of their dads so they dont get paint splattered on their clothes when they are next with you

----------

Jaquaia (19-04-20)

----------


## Suzi

Looks like you're rather enjoying the project love...

----------

Jaquaia (19-04-20)

----------


## Paula

Looking goooood :O:

----------

Jaquaia (19-04-20)

----------


## Jaquaia

I really am! I'm looking for fairy lights for the outside now! Just need to get these last 2 assignments out of the way then I can get a lot more done on it.

----------


## Suzi

I love that you're loving it all soo much!

----------


## Jaquaia

Curtain number 1

----------

Angie (23-04-20),OldMike (23-04-20)

----------


## Stella180

Did you sew that by hand?

----------


## Jaquaia

I did! It's taken me a few days

----------


## Stella180

Looks good. A very tidy job.

----------

Jaquaia (22-04-20)

----------


## Paula

Clever girl  :O:

----------

Jaquaia (22-04-20)

----------


## Suzi

Nicely done! Looks like it's going to be so fabulous!

----------

Jaquaia (22-04-20)

----------


## OldMike

Nice work did Abi choose the material?

----------


## Jaquaia

No I did! £4 from ebay and I'll have loads left after everything is made!

----------

OldMike (23-04-20),Stella180 (23-04-20)

----------


## Stella180

Maybe make some cushions with the left overs?

----------


## Suzi

Cushions for her room too? Make a big floor cushion?

----------


## Jaquaia

I'll have a think!

Roof looks better now



And first coat of purple on the front. Just need to remove the grasses from the side and figure out how to do the back and other side.

----------


## Stella180

Oh that looks awesome! Great colour choice.

----------

Jaquaia (23-04-20)

----------


## Jaquaia

It's amazing the difference just having the trim painted makes!

----------


## Stella180

Makes a big difference, now stop sharing photos and for on with the painting, I mean essay!

----------

Jaquaia (23-04-20)

----------


## Jaquaia

I'm sat reading a paper from the Scandanavian Journal of Psychology so ner!!!

----------


## Suzi

That looks fabulous! So much better, so much more love! She'll love it!

----------

Jaquaia (23-04-20)

----------


## Paula

Thats beautiful  :):

----------

Jaquaia (23-04-20)

----------


## OldMike

Love the colour  :):

----------

Jaquaia (24-04-20)

----------


## Jaquaia

A completed pair of curtains, plus tiebacks!

----------

OldMike (03-05-20),Paula (02-05-20)

----------


## Paula

Wow!!

----------

Jaquaia (02-05-20)

----------


## Suzi

Those are fab!

----------

Jaquaia (02-05-20)

----------


## Mira

Wow looking awesome  :(y):

----------

Jaquaia (02-05-20)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Lovely fabric. Well done

----------

Jaquaia (02-05-20)

----------


## Jaquaia

I got bored so started the pink...

----------

OldMike (15-05-20)

----------


## Suzi

That looks fabulous! Bet she loves it!

----------

Jaquaia (14-05-20)

----------


## Jaquaia

She's not seen it yet, they went back to their mums today

----------


## Stella180

Wow that is a strong colour! It’s gonna be ace when it’s finished.

----------

Jaquaia (14-05-20)

----------


## Paula

Love the pink!

----------

Jaquaia (14-05-20)

----------


## Suzi

She's gonna love it! 
You missing them? When do they come home again?

----------


## Jaquaia

It's quiet without them but they're back Monday.

----------


## Suzi

YAY! She'll love it!

----------


## Strugglingmum

Looks fab

----------


## Jaquaia

Took a break from the playhouse today. We've taken the wood blinds down in the living room as they were awful and blocked out so much light. I've spent this afternoon stripping one down as I decided to repurpose it...

----------


## Suzi

That's a fairy door! Awesome!!!

----------

Jaquaia (16-05-20)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Cracking idea Jaq.

----------

Jaquaia (16-05-20)

----------


## Jaquaia

I've ordered some silver beads for door handles and silver paint to do a letter box. I'm going to make some window frames, and depending on how brave I get, maybe even shutters for them, and at some point, I'm going to trim some branches off the twisted hazel and make a balcony. We have a tree down the side of the house and I thought it would be nice for the children in the village to have some on the trunk overlooking the cut through, something to spot when they're walking past. Eventually I want to do all 3 trunks, and I'm intending to put a door on A's playhouse and see how long it takes her to notice.

----------


## Suzi

That's amazing! What a fantastic idea! So creative and kind! Love the magic... 

My girls used to write to our nighttime fairy Arabella. She used to write back!  :):

----------

Jaquaia (16-05-20)

----------


## Jaquaia

All done. It's all clamped up until the glue dries and then just needs painting

----------

OldMike (17-05-20),Paula (16-05-20),Suzi (16-05-20)

----------


## Suzi

That's awesome!

----------

Jaquaia (16-05-20)

----------


## OldMike

Playhouse is looking brilliant like the colour, shutters for the windows is a great idea.

----------


## Jaquaia

Finished fairy door! Just working out making a frame now!

----------

Paula (20-05-20),Suzi (20-05-20)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Cute!

----------


## Suzi

That's stunning!

----------


## Jaquaia

Just needs another coat of purple to tidy up once the trim has another coat as the white has bled under the masking tape

----------


## Stella180

Love it! Looks awesome.

----------

Jaquaia (03-06-20)

----------


## Suzi

That's so pretty!

----------

Jaquaia (03-06-20)

----------


## Jaquaia

I've done so much sewing in my life but I finally have 2 pairs of curtains and 2 pairs of tie backs!

----------

OldMike (21-06-20),Paula (20-06-20)

----------


## Stella180

Great job

----------

Jaquaia (20-06-20)

----------


## Suzi

Those are lovely! You've done a great job love!

----------

Jaquaia (20-06-20)

----------

